# Scoring Bear Skull



## NC Scout (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone ever seen an official B&C scorer score a bear skull by placing the bear skull in a box with sliding sides?  Since the skull is somewhat elliptical when its placed on flat surface, bottom of box, it tips forward to rest on front teeth therefore the measurement between the two sides of the box would not be true measure of horizontal plane between back of skull to tip of front teeth. What is the best way to score the length of a bear skull?  Below is illustration from official B&C score sheet.


----------



## BBond (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, in a bear box both sides have numbers.  So, both the back and the front of the skull must touch the same number on each side to be horizontal.


----------



## NC Scout (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting that photo. I've never seen a bear skull measuring device like that.  It definitely looks like it would measure correctly when lined up with numbers on the sides.  In my experience there were no measurements on sides of box, it was home made wooden box, and the skull was not manipulated to be positioned on a horizontal plane, it was just dropped into box and the sides were snugged up to it. Don't trying to make the skull anything that it isn't but would like to think it was measured accurately. No one seems to want to re-score behind this scorer.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 1, 2015)

I have having one being scored here in the next few weeks.  I can comment on it then.  P&Y scoring system which I believe is exactly the same measurements.  The box seems like all that I have read.  I know lots of scorers use calipers but I am unsure what will be used.


----------



## BBond (Mar 2, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> I have having one being scored here in the next few weeks.  I can comment on it then.  P&Y scoring system which I believe is exactly the same measurements.  The box seems like all that I have read.  I know lots of scorers use calipers but I am unsure what will be used.



PY & BC are the same.

Depends on the scorer.  Both the box and calipers are perfectly acceptable.  You can also use two levels and clamps to hold them.  It's a pain to do it that way though.  I got tired of it and thus why I have the box.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 2, 2015)

NC Scout said:


> Thanks for posting that photo. I've never seen a bear skull measuring device like that.  It definitely looks like it would measure correctly when lined up with numbers on the sides.  In my experience there were no measurements on sides of box, it was home made wooden box, and the skull was not manipulated to be positioned on a horizontal plane, it was just dropped into box and the sides were snugged up to it. Don't trying to make the skull anything that it isn't but would like to think it was measured accurately. No one seems to want to re-score behind this scorer.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That is because second scoring is not allowed. Both P&Y and B&C consider it score shopping or trying to get a larger measurement.  Not a big deal on bears because they are so simple to score but it happens a lot on some animals that fall just short of the minimums.  As a past P&Y scorer, I saw this all the time.
> ...


----------



## BBond (Mar 2, 2015)

jerry russell said:


> NC Scout said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting that photo. I've never seen a bear skull measuring device like that.  It definitely looks like it would measure correctly when lined up with numbers on the sides.  In my experience there were no measurements on sides of box, it was home made wooden box, and the skull was not manipulated to be positioned on a horizontal plane, it was just dropped into box and the sides were snugged up to it. Don't trying to make the skull anything that it isn't but would like to think it was measured accurately. No one seems to want to re-score behind this scorer.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 3, 2015)

That is because second scoring is not allowed. Both P&Y and B&C consider it score shopping or trying to get a larger measurement.  Not a big deal on bears because they are so simple to score but it happens a lot on some animals that fall just short of the minimums.  As a past P&Y scorer, I saw this all the time.

Certainly not saying that is what you are doing but there are many that do.   My first question to folks that wanted me to score an animal was always "have you had it scored before"?  Some tried to lie about it and I knew it. They would normally fess up when I told them that if they lied and were caught the animal would be disqualified from entry.

It was VERY difficult for me to tell a guy that his buck of a lifetime was 1/8" short of the book but you can bet that before I told him that I had measured and re-measured many times to make sure I was right.[/QUOTE]

I can understand no second scoring on deer.  I've been at contest scorings and seen folks get fighting mad over their deer's score. Mostly because they didn't realize how much deductions were going to take away from it.  Contest scorings gave me a whole new reverence for the class and quality of symmetrical racks.  But like you say, scoring a bear skull is straight forward and difficult to score shop.  And should be hard to screw up!  This scorer had no understanding of the simple measurement on a horizontal plane. Calipers would've been preferable. And he didn't place skull in his box, he dropped it in his box from about 12-14"s high. I was surprised the drop didn't break it or jar the teeth loose/out.  Oh well, live and learn, chose your scorer carefully and check out his technique before getting official score. I'd never publicly post his name but if a scorer tries to score your bear skull in a homemade wooden box, steer clear of him.  I just wonder how many other bear skulls have been cheated by him?


----------



## BBond (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear that.  You might contact BC and tell them your story.  Sounds as if he needs to refine his techniques some.


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 10, 2015)

BBond said:


> Sorry to hear that.  You might contact BC and tell them your story.  Sounds as if he needs to refine his techniques some.



Thanks for your sentiments.  Made a few phone calls and got discouraged maybe I'll try again.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 11, 2015)

Here's a brief demonstration by a taxidermist offering some tips . . . 



*Measuring a Bear Skull*

144,436 Views


----------

